
Ask HN: Donate Your Idea(s) - ynarwal
Great community you are. This is my favourite website every day ;)<p>Sometimes you have ideas but don&#x27;t have time as other commitments are holding you back. Can you donate your idea to this community for side hustle ?
======
kleer001
Ideas are cheap and easy, like information. It's what wise thing is done with
that information is where the money lies.

You need a side hustle?

Talk to people. Get to know them. Focus your questions on what problems they
have to solve everyday that they find annoying. Once you have a large list of
these annoyances focus on a few you can solve. Solve them in a minimum viable
product way. Bounce these solutions off your people. If they like them then
continue improving those solutions. If they don't like them then kill that
solution and move on.

It's going to be iterative. It's going to take a while. It's going to take a
lot of talking to people. Maybe not talking in person, now a days. But real
people, real talk, real solutions.

Best of luck! It's a busy world out there and by asking the question you
already have a leg up.

:)

~~~
ynarwal
It's great to see someone's else opinion and I am coming to a conclusion that
spending too much time on thinking for a perfect idea is a waste of time.

------
DigitalSea
Ideas are worthless, it's the execution that matters.

